# my 1648 blazer ss pics



## bassin (Apr 9, 2014)

here it is. finally getting pics up. 2014 blazer ss 1648, 2014 haul rite trailer, and 40/28 yamaha jet.


future mods will include trolling motor, possibly some graphics.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Apr 9, 2014)

Nice boat man, looks good. Like the seats they look nice. Can't wait to hear how it runs. Should do pretty good.


----------



## loosecaboose (Apr 10, 2014)

Nice looking boat. I like the clean look of it and layout.


----------



## semojetman (Apr 10, 2014)

Good lookin setup


----------



## moelkhuntr (Apr 10, 2014)

Sweet


----------



## lucescoflathead (Apr 11, 2014)

I like how it's open inside. Good looking rig.


----------



## typed by ben (Apr 11, 2014)

shes a jewel!


----------



## hotshotinn (Apr 11, 2014)

Very nice boat.Did you put the floor and carpet in or done at the factory?I am also wondering how it runs for you?


----------



## bassin (Apr 11, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348271#p348271 said:


> hotshotinn » 11 Apr 2014, 09:28[/url]"]Very nice boat.Did you put the floor and carpet in or done at the factory?I am also wondering how it runs for you?



i did all the flooring and carpet myself, also i installed the steering console. i will be taking it out tomorrow for the first time to see how it runs and rides. =P~


----------



## bassin (Apr 13, 2014)

took my blazer out for the first time yesterday, everything went well. i was pleased with how well the 40 yamaha did and very pleased with how the blazer ss boat handled.


----------



## hotshotinn (Apr 15, 2014)

I like what you have done onit.Any idea as to the speed you are getting?


----------



## jonboatboy (Apr 16, 2014)

That is one of the coolest boats I've ever seen! Keep the pics coming.


----------



## bassin (Apr 16, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348845#p348845 said:


> hotshotinn » 15 Apr 2014, 20:00[/url]"]I like what you have done onit.Any idea as to the speed you are getting?



i think i was getting around 25-30 mph. i didnt gps it though. maybe next time i will.


----------



## BigTerp (Apr 16, 2014)

> i think i was getting around 25-30 mph. i didnt gps it though. maybe next time i will.



That sounds about right. I get 26+ with my 50/35 Johnson and 1996 Tracker 1648MV.

I really like the open layout of your boat!!


----------



## jonboatboy (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm just wondering. I know you lose a lot of horse power with a jet but is that all the speed you get out of a 40 or 60 horse. My 16ft mod v gets 37 with a prop drive. I've always wanted a jet drive. Had a buddy with that had several.


----------



## huntinfool (Apr 16, 2014)

Sure is bright and shiny!


----------



## hotshotinn (Jun 2, 2014)

So you had her out much?Just wondering how you are likeing her now you had her for awhile?


----------



## semojetman (Jun 2, 2014)

My 60/40 mercury on my 1856 blazer likes to run between 28-30.
It may not run as fast a prop boat but 90% of the places I run mine, a prop boat will top out at 0 mph.


----------



## bassin (Jun 3, 2014)

i went camping at the lake of the ozarks over the past weekend. took my boat out when the lake was calm and i believe i was going way over 30mph in it alone. i didnt gps it because i leave my phone in my truck from now on because i have got 2 phones wet and both stopped working. i had insurance on the phones but now they wont let me have insurance for a certain period of time. lol oh well.


----------



## lowe1648 (Jun 3, 2014)

Buy yourself a small dry bag to keep your phone keys and wallet in.


----------

